
If You're Not Paying for It; You're the Product - da5e
http://lifehacker.com/5697167/if-youre-not-paying-for-it-youre-the-product
======
Mithrandir
<grammarNazi>If You're Not Paying for It: You're the Product</grammarNazi>

Grammatical error! Your argument is invalid!

~~~
da5e
Actually I don't think a colon or a semi-colon belongs there. Should be a
comma if the "if" clause comes first. The rules might be different for an all-
caps title though.

~~~
Mithrandir
> Should be a comma if the "if" clause comes first.

Except if it's a list or a Python program.

if You're Not Paying for It: You're the Product

else: You're not the Product

